# Home owner fell...



## hobby climber (Aug 27, 2006)

After a family vacation earlier this month, I was checking all the phone messages that had been left on the answering machine. One stood out and it went something like this...

"Hello, I heard that you do tree work, if so I would be interested in your services! I got some of the trimming done myself but a branch broke and I ended up falling about 15' or so out of the tree. I landing on my side, broke 3 ribs and sustaining a concussion! I'm unable to finish the trimming, not to mention I'll be off work for at least the next 3 weeks. I still need the tree trimmed and figured I better get someone who knows what they are doing. If your interested please call me at ......" ! 

He used a 12' ladder and decided to free-climbed further while cutting branches with an electric sawzall,  ! I feel sorry for the guy because of his injuries but I think what hurt him most was the fact that I completed the rest of the job and never left the ground! I used a 21' Hayauchi pole saw and a pole pruner! HC


----------

